# 3yr old PaintxTB Gelding



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He's sure growing into a hardsome fellow  Looks like he will be a good solid horse.
He's certainly grown into his neck and bum compared to those last photos and his shoulder is developing nicely.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly, not much not to like about Rodeo!

He's grown into those ridiculous pasterns. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Super cute markings!! I love his face on the left side, and the marking on his left hind leg is really interesting.

As far as conformation, I like his build. He is a little long in the neck and back, but still proportionally so it's not so bad. Croup is a little high and steep, and he still looks a little down hill but hopefully he will grow out of it. Nice long, sloping shoulder. Pasterns look a bit too long for my liking.

Overall he is built very nice, and once he is older and has some muscle I'm sure he will be stunning.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

He looks pretty good. I don't like his left hind pastern & hoof angle as they are off. You might want to talk to your farrier about that... His pasterns do look a little long, but not too bad.

Overall, I think he's a really nice horse and he has beautiful markings.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments on Rodeo! We have been dealing with a lameness in that left hind, which may be why its looking different. I actually got a new farrier, and he came out and trimmed him yesterday. He feels as if Rodeo may have limb length disparity. His white feet look completely different than his other 2 feet, different angle, shape, and wear all the way around. 

I agree with the long pasterns comment, he has always had long pasterns, as far as long neck and back, I was always told he had a short back and short neck....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he has grown into himself really nicely. I really like him, he looks like he'd be a great horse for just about anything.

His neck ties in beautifully, IMHO, and his neck is really nice. His head makes it look shorter than it really is because his head is a bit large and coarse. His shoulder is a little upright but his hip has wonderful angle. His hind legs are a little wonky, but it shouldn't cause any problems. He is what's commonly referred to as "**** footed", where the angles of his hooves don't match the angle of his pasterns. I don't feel you should worry about it, but I would keep an eye over the next few years to make sure that they don't start to drop lower.

His back is a very nice length and he's got good topline without sacrificing a good set of withers. He's a little bit downhill but nothing bad...and he's still young with some growing to do yet.

I agree, I'm glad to see that he grew into those ginormously long pasterns LOL. He has lovely short cannon bones and low set hocks. I imagine that he could have some very nice pleasure movement in there.

IMHO, there's nothing to dislike about him. You've got a winner there .


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Wow, he has grown into himself really nicely. I really like him, he looks like he'd be a great horse for just about anything.
> 
> His neck ties in beautifully, IMHO, and his neck is really nice. His head makes it look shorter than it really is because his head is a bit large and coarse. His shoulder is a little upright but his hip has wonderful angle. His hind legs are a little wonky, but it shouldn't cause any problems. He is what's commonly referred to as "**** footed", where the angles of his hooves don't match the angle of his pasterns. I don't feel you should worry about it, but I would keep an eye over the next few years to make sure that they don't start to drop lower.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply smrobs! Im really happy with how he has turned out compared to how he first looked when I got him! His head def makes his neck look shorter I think, he does have a big coarse head for sure!

Agree with everything you said 100%! As for his lameness, its really quite funny. His "puncture" really wasnt deep at all, I really think he did something else to his leg besides that, but he has a nice crack in the bulbs of his heel. I was treating that and he was getting better and better, BO, and my old farrier said that the crack wouldnt cause the lameness, so I stopped. And he got lame again, started treating it again, and he is getting better and better, but according to my BO and old farrier, that couldnt have done it. So anyways, the poor guy hasnt been worked at all since we moved him here back in Feb, so def needs more muscle I feel. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah, muscle will come with time. Heck, he'll probably continue to bulk up until he's 7 or 8.

I'm sorry that you're still trying to get that whole lameness deal figured out, that sucks. Fingers crossed that you're on the downhill side.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Lame in the right front?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Elana said:


> Lame in the right front?


I believe she said the lameness is in his left hind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

That right front foot caught my attention too - always forward= sore? Or compensating pressure off the injured rear leg??


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hind left is the lame one....Farrier and vet said that he is wearing and walking on the right front, and left hind differently, but said it was most likely due to them being a diagonal.


----------

